# ADA Substrate Recommendation



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What combination of ADA substrate material would you recommend for a 46g Iwagumi style setup w/c02 high light?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Combination of substrates..meaning powersand and Aquasoil?

I would keep things simple and use 100% ADA Aquasoil Amazonia type.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

The Iwagumi style setups I normally see just has a simple foreground and a bit of eleocharis in the back so not much is needed. I would go all Aquasoil too.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Would you still go with the tourmaline under the AS?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Why not?

It wouldn't hurt


----------

